

Ask HN: Explorations of freedom of speech - steerpike

I've asked this question in a few places, but haven't really managed to get a great deal of content to match. I'm hoping HN will forgive a slightly non-technical related question given the context and content.<p>I'm looking for resources on explorations of the philosophy of 'Freedom of speech'. It seems to nowadays have a lot of baggage about it - such as the fact that people seem to mistake the platform for the speech itself or that the entire concept of freedom of speech fails to take into account that some people have a much, much louder 'voice' in today's media.<p>I'm not looking for arguments against freedom of speech but rather for resources that explore these ideas and maybe refine the general premise of 'freedom of speech' and explore the nuances of what it means compared to 'equality of speech' or 'power of speech' or other concepts.<p>This is the ask mefi thread: http://ask.metafilter.com/183216/Explorations-of-freedom-of-speech<p>This is the reddit thread:
http://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/gns8l/looking_for_resources_on_a_more_nuanced_version/
======
tokenadult
The general resource kit for answering a question like this would be the
reading list for a course on political philosophy.

<http://www.iep.utm.edu/polphil/>

<http://people.brandeis.edu/~teuber/polphil.html>

Of course there are more specific resources.

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/freedom-speech/>

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/pornography-censorship/>

<http://hope.journ.wwu.edu/tpilgrim/j190/week1Meiklejohn.html>

<http://www.iep.utm.edu/ockham/#SH8c>

~~~
steerpike
Oh wow, those are some fantastic resources. What an awesome start, thank you.

